# Sgt. Brooks of Malden



## l4t010 (Oct 18, 2004)

Sgt. David B. Brooks July 14th, of Wakefield, formerly of Malden. Beloved son of Barbara A. (Shirran) and the late Lawrence B. Brooks of Malden. Cherished brother of William L. Brooks of TX, Pamela L. DiMente of Billerica, and Barbara L. Harris of Tewksbury. Loving uncle of 9, and great uncle of 8. Funeral services will be held at the Weir-MacCuish Golden Rule Funeral Home, 144 Salem Street, MALDEN, on Wed, July 19th, at 10AM. Interment to follow in Pine Grove Cemetery, Lynn. Visitation will be held at the funeral home on Tues., July 18th, from 4-8 PM. Contributions in David's memory may be made to American Heart Association, 20 Speen St, Framingham MA 01701 or Perkins School For The Blind, 175 North Beacon St, Watertown MA 02472. Sgt. Malden Police Dept. For Obituary and directions. www.weirfuneralhome.com 
Published in the Boston Globe on 7/17/2006. Guest Book • Funeral home info • Flowers • Gift Shop • Charities http://www.legacy.com/bostonglobe/DeathNotices.asp?Page=Lifestory&PersonId=18509569


----------

